# Snapfish vs. Mpix: In print quality only



## J Crew (Apr 3, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has compared these two specifically?  I'm wondering if there's a defenite improvement in print quality at Mpix over Snapfish.  I've heard good things about both, just want to know if the extra cost at Mpix is worth it.  Thanks.

- Jason


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 3, 2007)

Why not test them out yourself?  Just get a few prints done by each and compare them side by side.


----------



## J Crew (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I have actually planned on doing.  Just thought I'd ask just in case some other members had already done the same.

- Jason


----------



## MACollum (Apr 3, 2007)

Never tried mpix but I do use Snapfish. The quality of the prints is SOOOO much better than the ones I used to get from Walmart. It's a pain for me to order since I have dialup and I have to go to my mother-in-law's house to upload them but it's worth it and they're always so fast. I've heard good things about mpix though so I might give them a try someday.


----------



## BAB (Apr 3, 2007)

J Crew said:


> Yeah, that's what I have actually planned on doing. Just thought I'd ask just in case some other members had already done the same.
> 
> - Jason


 
Keep in mind quality of prints is somewhat subjective, so your idea of quality may vary from others.  If you do a side by side comparison, I would suggest repeating on at least 3 different occassions to look for consistency in the results.


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (Apr 4, 2007)

I use Mpix for my printing. I do portraits and LOTS of sports portraits. I'm very happy with the printing they offer and their customer service is prompt and very helpful.  See for yourself though!


----------



## usayit (Apr 4, 2007)

I've never used snapfish but MPix does wonderful work.  I recommend them all the time.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 13, 2007)

Another vote for Mpix, Just make sure your monitor is calibrated. If you do not have a calibration tool, Mpix will send you a calibration kit (at no charge) It consists of a print and a CD with the same image along with directions on how to calibrate it. If your editing software supports "soft proofing" you can use that


----------



## txshutterbug (Apr 14, 2007)

I've done the side by side and mpix wins hands down!


----------



## monicab28 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have tried both and there is NO comparison--Mpix wins hands down!


----------



## theusher (Apr 17, 2007)

How do I get the mpix calibration kit? I would like to buy a few large prints, and I want to be sure they look the same as I see them.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 17, 2007)

Contact their customer service dept, thru mpix.com
I used it but you need to adjust the monitor image to match the print image by using the moniotor settings, 
I have since picked up a Spyder2Express for calibrating my monitor,  To make it easire to recalibrate as needed.  I have a perfect match from my monitor and Mpix print.


----------



## JIP (Apr 17, 2007)

I use Mpix and I am happy with it the onlt problem I have is that the basuc 4x6 only comes in matte finish.


----------



## cosmonaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Mpix, They also have the fastest CS I have ever seen. All of my e-mails are answered in minutes.
                             Cosmo


----------



## txshutterbug (Apr 18, 2007)

Ditto the fast CS!  Also, the orders are printed and shipped within a day or so.  And their shipping is very reasonable for overnight.


----------

